# Casserole Carrier Pattern with Large Rings



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I need a pattern or tutorial for a casserole carrier that has a carry strap that pulls up through 2 large rings. I've seen a video of one, but no link to how to make it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Does this help?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFiI5M3-At0[/ame]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've made several of these but I sandwich the outer and inner fabric, and either 1 layer of insulbrite or two layers of cotton batting. I make one side an inch larger all around and when I've finished quilting the piece, I use the back to front binding method. Then attach the straps as the video shows. I find it easier to just quilt one piece than two like she shows.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the carrier

I will be making one for myself and some for gifts.

Thank you mzgarden for the video


----------

